# What's going on with American Rodsmiths?



## Hdfisher427

I have seen a couple posts about China, they sold out etc.......


----------



## pwrstrkr

Hdfisher427 said:


> I have seen a couple posts about China, they sold out etc.......


They are made in China now and are no longer AMERICAN Rodsmith......they are now A-Rodsmith. Look at the logo on all the new rods and that's what they say. I'm on my cell phone now but I will upload a pic of the one I bought about 5 months ago when I get done fishing


----------



## fishin styx

So changing their logo means their no longer American owned? They must be a HUGE deal for a Chinese company to come all the way over here and buy a rod builder.

In all truthfulness, the blanks are probably made in the east somewhere (China) and now everybody is in an uproar over it. All rod manufacturers do that though to one extent or another. They have to to give us what we want at a price we're willing to pay.


----------



## chasinspecks

fishin styx said:


> So changing their logo means their no longer American owned? They must be a HUGE deal for a Chinese company to come all the way over here and buy a rod builder.
> 
> In all truthfulness, the blanks are probably made in the east somewhere (China) and now everybody is in an uproar over it. All rod manufacturers do that though to one extent or another. They have to to give us what we want at a price we're willing to pay.


*So we should expect to see CHINESE RODSMITH soon???*


----------



## GUNSNREELS

I don't care for there rods anyway,for the price there really poor craftsmanship.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

GUNSNREELS said:


> I don't care for there rods anyway,for the price there really poor craftsmanship.


x2


----------



## fishin styx

chasinspecks said:


> *So we should expect to see CHINESE RODSMITH soon???*


I'm sorry, are you under the impression that anything is made here anymore? 90%, give or take, of rod blanks are made overseas. That's just how it's done. But I would nearly bet money that these rods are wrapped stateside.
So put your big girl drawers on and get over it. Rod blank manufacturers can't afford to build what we want here. We want light & sensitive rods but we don't want to pay much for them. We also want a lifetime warranty even though most broken rods are angler error but we would never take responsibility for that.
I'd bet most companies that move manufacturing overseas do it to survive, 'cause we're cheap basstids that want it all.


----------



## impulse

fishin styx- in general, I agree that we have demanded pricing on lower end and mid grade gear that pretty much forces companies to go overseas for the cheap labor.

But I'm a little less understanding when I see a rod with a $250-500 price tag and a "Made in China" sticker on it.


----------



## fishin styx

impulse said:


> fishin styx- in general, I agree that we have demanded pricing on lower end and mid grade gear that pretty much forces companies to go overseas for the cheap labor.
> 
> But I'm a little less understanding when I see a rod with a $250-500 price tag and a "Made in China" sticker on it.


Have you priced a US made blank lately? There's not many but they're dang proud of 'em. Everything gets marked up as it passes from one hand to another.


----------



## FISHUNTER

100% American made rod = cost $139

Same exact rod made in china after shipping fee, container fee, duties, taxes = cost $34.

Always support American made products but you can see why rod manufactures go overseas. Blame the lousy politicians that brought it to this point.


----------



## fishin styx

FISHUNTER said:


> 100% American made rod = cost $139


Whose blank is that?


----------



## Bearkat

FISHUNTER said:


> 1Blame the lousy politicians that brought it to this point.


And us for buying cheap Chinese made junk. Stop buying it and things will change.


----------



## FISHUNTER

fishin styx said:


> Whose blank is that?


Completed rod, not blank.


----------



## C.Hern5972

looks like ill be contacting BILLY for my next rod. After turnaround


----------



## fishin styx

FISHUNTER said:


> Completed rod, not blank.


You're not following. If it's American made completely, who made the blank?


----------



## juanpescado

fishin styx said:


> You're not following. If it's American made completely, who made the blank?


Im betting its made overseas along with the guides, the grips, the seat, and all the wrapping and glues, then put together in the USA, my 2 cents...


----------



## fishin styx

juanpescado said:


> Im betting its made overseas along with the guides, the grips, the seat, and all the wrapping and glues, then put together in the USA, my 2 cents...


My point exactly.


----------



## MikeS2942

Buy American! China Rodsmith just does not go well with me.


----------



## Gilbert

can someone name a company that makes rod components in the USA? reel seats, guides......


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N

RaZr Rods, 189.00 - lifetime, unconditional warranty if you break it.


----------



## IXP Rods

Gilbert said:


> can someone name a company that makes rod components in the USA? reel seats, guides......


Lamiglas still makes blanks in the US at their Woodland, WA location, also in the same city is North Fork Composites, as well at Talon Graphite who also makes blanks. Seeing a trend here?? 

American Tackle advertises as "Made In America" on all components, but I can't verify that.


----------



## shauntexex

I'm not sure they "sold out" Robert still signs the checks I know for a fact


----------



## BullyARed

Very soon China will own every thing here.


----------



## saltwatersensations

America is who sold out, not just American Rodsmith. Go look at buck knives at Academy look at on it says made in the USA, then look at the one literally inches away and it say made in China. I hate **** made in China, unfortunately its hard to buy alot of things that are not. SAD! God Bless America! when it was America.


----------



## BullyARed

Bearkat said:


> And us for buying cheap Chinese made junk. Stop buying it and things will change.


Not true any more. China has acquired all the technology and it's just a matter of a short time, their product quality will be there or better. The sleeping dragon has awaken and she is very thirsty and hungry. To whom we should blame?


----------



## REELING 65

saltwatersensations said:


> America is who sold out, not just American Rodsmith. Go look at buck knives at Academy look at on it says made in the USA, then look at the one literally inches away and it say made in China. I hate **** made in China, unfortunately its hard to buy alot of things that are not. SAD! God Bless America! when it was America.


I know it!


----------



## j wadd

going through some personel changes up and down the company....... there not going out of business


----------



## hch3

allstar, laguanna, and now american rodssmiths made in china for more profits.
they sell em to u 4 150-200 bucks cost them 30. thats why they dont care if u break and bring back to store for replacements they still have plenty of profit in it

quality yes goes down for consumer but manufactures pockets are fatter

sad to see how the country is headed today

if u interested in custom true texas american made rod call aron 713-828-3760 0r chris at 713-823-7475 and check out kaillum's backlakes made in west houston with loomis blanks,fugi seats, breakaway titanium eyes super light with great action and back bone.:cheers:

just my 1 cent


----------



## capt.wronghand

*simm's $400.00 wading jacket*

YEP it's made in China, didn't know that, tag says so!:texasflag


----------



## fishin styx

hch3 said:


> with loomis blanks,fugi seats


2 problems

1. Loomis doesn't sell blanks for custom rods anymore (and haven't for nearly 2 years)

2. Fuji ain't either

There's nothing wrong with imported components, you're just getting your feathers in a ruffle b/c you just found out.


----------



## ComalClassic

hch3 said:


> allstar, laguanna, and now american rodssmiths made in china for more profits.
> they sell em to u 4 150-200 bucks cost them 30. thats why they dont care if u break and bring back to store for replacements they still have plenty of profit in it
> 
> quality yes goes down for consumer but manufactures pockets are fatter
> 
> sad to see how the country is headed today
> 
> if u interested in custom true texas american made rod call aron 713-828-3760 0r chris at 713-823-7475 and check out kaillum's backlakes made in west houston with loomis blanks,fugi seats, breakaway titanium eyes super light with great action and back bone.:cheers:
> 
> just my 1 cent


Obviously no one understands what is being said here. That is not an example of a "true texas american *made* rod." That may be a true Texan, American *assembled* rod. I dont know where loomis blanks are made, Im sure over seas. I dont know where you get titanium eyes, again Im sure made over seas. I know that Fuji equipment is not made here.

Fact of the matter is they make everything so cheap over seas that with shipping and our nominal tax on imported goods, we still cant compete. We tax our own businesses to death, literally.

No one here wants to get paid less, yet we all expect to purchase things with the slimmest profit margin possible. Therefore, businesses/manufactures are going to decrease expenses so you can get your rod for $49.99-$199.99 at Academy.

If we tax all those imports to make the price even with the products made in America all the Unions are going to demand higher pay due to the increase in the cost of living. In turn, their employers are going to have to raise their prices to still make profit while having to pay their employees more. Now American made products are higher again.

Like whiping your behind with a bicycle tire... just no end to it.


----------



## shauntexex

Kailuum backlake best rod on the market. Made with the best rod components money can buy. I have 2 and they blow the competition outta the water


----------



## Harbormaster

And to think I was upset when I found out our American Indian brethren sold All Star to Robert and Morgan McCain...after I wired the place...ovens and all!

2 weeks later you couldn't be in the place during lunch...all the Vietnamese employees were heating up their lunches in the microwaves...horrendous smell! But it was still "The Great American Fishing Rod" :biggrin:


----------



## j wadd

[email protected] rods use batson components that are made in the usa


----------



## McBeast

The work of unions in america...


----------



## chasinspecks

fishin styx said:


> I'm sorry, are you under the impression that anything is made here anymore? 90%, give or take, of rod blanks are made overseas. That's just how it's done. But I would nearly bet money that these rods are wrapped stateside.
> So put your big girl drawers on and get over it. Rod blank manufacturers can't afford to build what we want here. We want light & sensitive rods but we don't want to pay much for them. We also want a lifetime warranty even though most broken rods are angler error but we would never take responsibility for that.
> I'd bet most companies that move manufacturing overseas do it to survive, 'cause we're cheap basstids that want it all.


Look this is very simple stix...if im paying that kind of money I want an AMERICAN rod


----------



## Possum I

Who makes the reel that goes on that rod?


----------



## fishin styx

chasinspecks said:


> Look this is very simple stix...if im paying that kind of money I want an AMERICAN rod


Then this is very simple, you figure out what rod is made completely in the USA. There ain't one.

And work on your reading comprehension, it's spelled STYX.


----------



## kenny

fishin styx said:


> 2 problems
> 
> 1. Loomis doesn't sell blanks for custom rods anymore (and haven't for nearly 2 years)
> 
> 2. Fuji ain't either
> 
> There's nothing wrong with imported components, you're just getting your feathers in a ruffle b/c you just found out.


Gary Loomis' North Fork Composites sells American made blanks every day to custom builders like Trey Kistler. I know because I fish a Kistler Zbone made on the new Loomis blank. Batson makes American rod components.


----------



## chasinspecks

kenny said:


> Gary Loomis' North Fork Composites sells American made blanks every day to custom builders like Trey Kistler. I know because I fish a Kistler Zbone made on the new Loomis blank. Batson makes American rod components.


AMEN kenny!!!


----------



## impulse

kenny said:


> Gary Loomis' North Fork Composites sells American made blanks every day to custom builders like Trey Kistler.


That may be true, but I think Shimano bought the rights to the G Loomis name when they bought the G Loomis rod company so what Kistler uses is a "North Forks Composite" blank, not a "G Loomis" blank. Yes, it's a technicality.



kenny said:


> Batson makes American rod components.


I visited the Batson website and found no claim that they make rod components. They "supply" rod components. If you go to their quality control page, they describe how they check all of the blanks when they receive them. To me, that indicates they buy at least some of the components they "supply". And I found no claim that they're made in the USA, which seems a little surprising.

Please correct me if that's bad info. I'd be interested in finding an American company that actually makes guides and reel seats.


----------



## THE-BLK

*Did some homework on American Rodsmiths....*









These rods feature true, titanium fibers infused onto the blank. These blanks, as well as all the others in the American Rodsmiths lineup feature blanks built for them by Mitsubishi of Japan.​For our enthusiast crowd, American Rodsmith has a series of rods with titanium infused fibers, their H3 Titanium rods. The blanks for these rods, built by Mitsubishi of Japan (in fact, all their blanks come from Mitsubishi)​


----------



## Joe. T.

Possum I said:


> Who makes the reel that goes on that rod?


http://www.ardentreels.com/


----------



## impulse

THE-BLK said:


> The blanks for these rods, built by Mitsubishi of Japan (in fact, all their blanks come from Mitsubishi)


Mitsubishi has manufacturing plants all over the world, including a bunch in China.


----------



## muddyfuzzy

i've never used them so i don't feel the loss. welcome to a "global economy" boys and girls. at the end of the day it's all about protecting and maintaining profit margins. it's capitalism @ it's best! american freedom of expression, business practices and growth have sent inventors and businessmen over seas in hopes of greater profits. i work in the manufacturing sector and have seen a multitude of products go over seas and across the border. the fact of the matter is that there are quality manufactures in other places than the u.s. just like there are some poor ones here. as long as process controls are in place to maintain quality standards i see no problem with it. put yourself in the position of a small business owner. you start out making a great product like all star or a.r.s. but it works so well you can't keep up with product demand. the only way to meet product demand is to add heads and we all know american workers EXPECT to be paid well even if they are high school drop-outs digging ditches. what other option does a business owner have? increase lead times with the current staff and hope people will wait for their product.......that will go over like a turd in a punch bowl with consumers probably resulting in the closing of said business. of course the alternative is to add american workers at the factory and increase pay roll costs so that the quality rod you paid 200 bucks for last year now costs 350....... remember the turd in a punch bowl thing. the business owner WILL protect their margin after all they got into the business to make some money not for the blessing of key board forum gangsters.


----------



## kenny

impulse said:


> That may be true, but I think Shimano bought the rights to the G Loomis name when they bought the G Loomis rod company so what Kistler uses is a "North Forks Composite" blank, not a "G Loomis" blank. Yes, it's a technicality.
> 
> I visited the Batson website and found no claim that they make rod components. They "supply" rod components. If you go to their quality control page, they describe how they check all of the blanks when they receive them. To me, that indicates they buy at least some of the components they "supply". And I found no claim that they're made in the USA, which seems a little surprising.
> 
> Please correct me if that's bad info. I'd be interested in finding an American company that actually makes guides and reel seats.


You're right, in fact I bet you're always right.


----------



## teamfirstcast

How about Lamiglas and St. Croix blanks, I think they are still American made. I know some of the best Laguna rods have used these blanks. I know that Fuji makes some of the best components like grips, handles, and guides, but they are made in Japan and have been for years. All the old AllStars we used to love (as well as almost every other rod sold in the USA) used the Fuji components. What we all want is the best product available, customized to our specification, made in America, by Americans. Some of the top custom rod makers do exactly that. Come see us at the Fishing Show this next week!


----------



## Nicademas

*Hmm..*



ComalClassic said:


> If we tax all those imports to make the price even with the products made in America all the Unions are going to demand higher pay due to the increase in the cost of living.


Excuse me, but this dog no longer hunts. Unions represent about 7% of the American workforce now. They can no longer be rationally blamed for lost jobs and higher prices. While they may have had an influence on these issues in the past, their practical relevance was all but erased when China became the manufacturing corridor it is today, one of the likes the world has never seen.

Corporate bourgeois are going to get their profit increase, one way or another. The rewards for those Big-Boy club Execs are so temtpting that they will go to any lengths to achieve a good quarter. The new profits simply cannot come from the US market in most cases anymore because the traditionally large companies have exhausted the market and long since reached critical mass. The companies that do see real growth, in mature industries, are those who are seeking new sales outside the US. All the rest, and those extending themselves overseas too, in those mature industries, will get their profit increase and a frightening amount get it primarily from cost-cutting measures. These are not heavily weighted by printing restrictions, mind you, they are found by cutting US workers, pensions, healthcare, and plants and importing the same product, more or less, for 20 cents on the dollar.

Small business owners have seen the light and they, too, are following the industrial blueprint of lean and mean with imported product, and services. That is the reason American Rodsmiths, and most others, are bringing in the rods now from overseas. While I think the whole economic shift has been bad overall for the country, I understand what AR is doing completely.

American Made means a lot more now than it used to, because it really is a fading reality. My problem with American Rodsmiths is all about the brand. I will not buy from any company labeled "American" when the product is imported from overseas. Just because the owner still buys his luxury auto in the USA and uses a US marketing team doesn't make up the difference for me.


----------



## tank8677

muddyfuzzy said:


> Welcome to a "global economy" boys and girls. at the end of the day it's all about protecting and maintaining profit margins. it's capitalism @ it's best! american freedom of expression, business practices and growth have sent inventors and businessmen over seas in hopes of greater profits. i work in the manufacturing sector and have seen a multitude of products go over seas and across the border. the fact of the matter is that there are quality manufactures in other places than the u.s. just like there are some poor ones here. as long as process controls are in place to maintain quality standards i see no problem with it. put yourself in the position of a small business owner. you start out making a great product like all star or a.r.s. but it works so well you can't keep up with product demand. the only way to meet product demand is to add heads and we all know american workers EXPECT to be paid well even if they are high school drop-outs digging ditches. what other option does a business owner have? increase lead times with the current staff and hope people will wait for their product.......that will go over like a turd in a punch bowl with consumers probably resulting in the closing of said business. of course the alternative is to add american workers at the factory and increase pay roll costs so that the quality rod you paid 200 bucks for last year now costs 350....... remember the turd in a punch bowl thing. the business owner WILL protect their margin after all they got into the business to make some money not.


i agree ^^

for the record, im chinese and i use all american made rods and reels by harrington and pro gear for surf fishing, but at the same time both company is closed. why?? because the above statement. dont give me wrong i love things that are made in USA but coming from a owner of company point of view do you want find ways to make money or close the door. yes i agree some of the things coming from China is not good quality for now but i think give it a few more years it will catch on and with the cheaper cost labor and supplies more and more companies will get bought out or set up shops over sea..as long as it catch fish i really thing its a big deal, thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Tombo

Even the lowest paying jobs in the USA, union of not, are way above what Chinese labor pays. I just don't like being mislead.
Two examples are US Reels (made in China) and Penn's first upper end light weight reel (forgot the name but I had to buy two just for parts) made in the fishing capitol of the world, Bangladesh!


----------



## artofficial

Makes me want to make my own rods.

At least I know where my boat was made...Seadrift, Tx!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe. T.

Corporate bourgeois are going to get their profit increase, one way or another. The rewards for those Big-Boy club Execs are so temtpting that they will go to any lengths to achieve a good quarter.( does this inlude this guy) *Jimmy Warren*
Financial Treasurer
Steelworkers and AFL-CIO
Salary: $825,262


----------



## Nicademas

*Indeed.*



flatzstalker said:


> Corporate bourgeois are going to get their profit increase, one way or another. The rewards for those Big-Boy club Execs are so temtpting that they will go to any lengths to achieve a good quarter.( does this inlude this guy) *Jimmy Warren*
> Financial Treasurer
> Steelworkers and AFL-CIO
> Salary: $825,262


No doubt about it; not a Union loyalist or member here, just calling a spade. Same inherent self-serving motives in his role. Like the corporate executive, he serves his own interests first and foremost.


----------



## GreenWater

*AR*

Come on guys, its a rod! If you like them, then wear their more than likely China made shirts that say American on them. If you don't , fish with what you want. Its not that big of a deal. A rod is only as good as the one holding it!


----------



## whos your daddy

Its the way of the world now a days friends. We try to buy American made products when we can. We use Accurate and Avet Reels, which are American made. About 90% of the rods we buy have some component made in another country. So do we boycott Shimano ? Of course not. I know ALOT of the inshore fisherman buy Shimano, rods are no different. American Rodsmiths make great rods. Of course they have a less quality rod line that they offer to fisherman, just like every other major rod company. They alos have a upper tier rod that they offer, just like any other rod company. Been watching a special report each night called, "Made in America" on the news. American made products were higher priced most of the time, sometimes 50% more. With the economy being what it is now, all of us are trying to get the best price for what we buy for fishin, especially offshore fisherman like us. We also try to buy gas from American owner gas stations, but heck thats hard to find now.


----------



## GreenWater

*who's your daddy*

Great thought! We work with what we got and can get. Buying American made products, makes us feel better,yes, but I'm going to use the rod that feels good with the lure thats attached to it, regardless of name. You will not see me say one brand is better or I only use this or that. I have preferences with just about every kind of lure I throw. I like it or I don't. I'm speaking inshore BTW.


----------



## capt.dru

How come no one complains where shimano reels are made? How come more people dont buy penn, accurate, avet reels etc? To me as long as the product quality is good and the price is reasonable and i like the product, i dont mind where it is made.


----------



## GreenWater

*Dru*

True statement there!


----------



## Specks&Spots

capt.dru said:


> How come no one complains where shimano reels are made? How come more people dont buy penn, accurate, avet reels etc? To me as long as the product quality is good and the price is reasonable and i like the product, i dont mind where it is made.


Because Shimano reels aren't named AMERICAN Rodsmiths.


----------



## icantcatchfish

does it matter where the product's made as long as it's good and durable? I mean, sound like some of you folks are either unnecessarily going outta way to find those rare american made stuff or just flat out discriminating against foreign made products.


----------



## White

'MERICA f YEAH


----------



## JohnA

*Ameican Rodsmiths*

American Rodsmiths has recently been bought out by a Houston business man that has no ties to any of the supposed investment companies that were going to but never bought the company. They are still located at 749Wright Road in Houston and they are coming out with a new line of rods for 2014.


----------



## whistlingdixie

JohnA said:


> American Rodsmiths has recently been bought out by a Houston business man that has no ties to any of the supposed investment companies that were going to but never bought the company. They are still located at 749Wright Road in Houston and they are coming out with a new line of rods for 2014.


 again?


----------



## txbred

JohnA said:


> American Rodsmiths has recently been bought out by a Houston business man that has no ties to any of the supposed investment companies that were going to but never bought the company. They are still located at 749Wright Road in Houston and they are coming out with a new line of rods for 2014.


well MY attempt to buy a local hand made fishing rod ended in my finding out that the "A Rodsmith" rod i bought from Hackberry Rod n Gun was actually NOT the legendary "American Rodsmith" fishing rod. Word was/is that they sold out to China, and then could not legally call them American Rodsmith any longer. So they started calling them A Rodsmith. I see the owner at Rudy's bbq every so often on 290. Maybe next time I'll ask him whats up with his company.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Get a Laguna and be done.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## mikethetiger55

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Get a Laguna and be done.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


and where might there blanks come from??

do a little digging and you all would be shocked at the actual price of some of these "high dollar" sticks...


----------



## txbred

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Get a Laguna and be done.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Southwest lost my rods last May when i flew to SPI for a fishing trip to lower Laguna. So i swung by Bass Pro and picked up a Loomis GreenWater 6'-6".

I love it.


----------



## Get'N'RWet

The ARS H3 Titanium Ultra was in my opinion the best rod made (Chinese made or not). However, its not made anymore. I've been abusing this rod for at least 3 years and no issues. 

Now my Phoenix rods are falling apart and I just bought both of them last fishing show....... I like the blanks but the components are less than sub-par. Literally coming unglued and falling off.

And for the best of the best.......I'm sold on my Sarge rod (Free Bird) I'm barely a year into it but its going strong. I will over time be replacing all my rods with Sarge Rods for sure


----------



## jampen

You can point the finger at whoever you want, if it makes you feel better. But this isn't a political issue. It's market demand.

Demand and buy more US made rods and the price will start going down. 

Your spending habits are what dictate the market


----------



## okmajek

I don't like the junkie *** rods anyway so no sweat...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mikethetiger55 said:


> and where might there blanks come from??
> 
> do a little digging and you all would be shocked at the actual price of some of these "high dollar" sticks...


Laguna has their blanks manufactured specifically for them.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## mikethetiger55

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Laguna has their blanks manufactured specifically for them.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Yes, and where do they come from?? Any idea what they cost?

Just asking questions...


----------



## conk

jampen said:


> You can point the finger at whoever you want, if it makes you feel better. But this isn't a political issue. It's market demand.
> 
> Demand and buy more US made rods and the price will start going down.
> 
> Your spending habits are what dictate the market


So the government doesn't set tax rates and minimum wage laws?
Who new.


----------



## Gilbert

mikethetiger55 said:


> Yes, and where do they come from?? Any idea what they cost?
> 
> Just asking questions...


of course he does, he knows everything


----------



## backwater

Laguna blanks are produced in China in a factory that I have been doing business with for over 8 years. I initially used this factory when the blank company I was using in the US went out of business and I could not find a blank mfg. in the US that could supply the volume I was purchasing at that time running a different company. The quality that I have achieved overseas is FAR better than anything I was purchasing in the US. You get what you ask for in China and if you want cheap they will make if for you. You have to find the right factory that is willing to make product that meets or exceeds your requirements. The quality of Laguna rods speaks for itself. I will not discuss my cost on blanks on a public forum but if anyone wants to purchase a blank they are $100 each.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Gilbert said:


> of course he does, he knows everything


When someone asks you about how short to cut their grass you can reply. 
I will be at Laguna's shop this evening, I will ask Chris, I am sure he may know about the rods they build.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Nicademas said:


> Like the corporate executive, he serves his own interests first and foremost.


Actually, the corporate executive serves the interests of his shareholders first & foremost.


----------



## MEGABITE

Learned a few things reading this:

http://consumerist.com/2013/12/11/how-american-must-a-product-be-to-be-labeled-made-in-the-usa/


----------



## Cmac4075

hch3 said:


> allstar, laguanna, and now american rodssmiths made in china for more profits.
> they sell em to u 4 150-200 bucks cost them 30. thats why they dont care if u break and bring back to store for replacements they still have plenty of profit in it
> 
> quality yes goes down for consumer but manufactures pockets are fatter
> 
> sad to see how the country is headed today
> 
> if u interested in custom true texas american made rod call aron 713-828-3760 0r chris at 713-823-7475 and check out kaillum's backlakes made in west houston with loomis blanks,fugi seats, breakaway titanium eyes super light with great action and back bone.:cheers:
> 
> just my 1 cent


Your one cent is flawed.

Laguna does have its own blank made over seas. True. As does 99.999% of the rod builders. 
The rod itself is built in Katy, TX. Hand wrapped, finished, etc, in KATY, TX. When a warranty rod comes back, it goes to Katy, TX. It is then repaired or rebuilt in Katy, TX. See a trend here?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmac4075

mikethetiger55 said:


> Yes, and where do they come from?? Any idea what they cost?
> 
> Just asking questions...


As stated before, most blanks are made over seas.

The cost of the blank is the tip of the iceberg. Laguna has its own line up of blanks. They don't come from a mass supplier that Laguna buys in bulk from.

Therefore, Laguna also has mandrels. These are the pieces that graphite is wrapped around to make the blanks. Not going to go into detail, but a lineup of these little guys costs more than most of us have in a boat and/or truck. Now, add a new couple of blanks each year or two, and you see where I am going with this.

The list goes on.....

So, before you get going too far into this, know there is much more to it than meets the eye.

Ever met a rich rod builder? I have met a ton of rod builders and haven't found one yet. Not a true custom builder anyway.

On a percentage basis, McDonald's is putting you over a barrel much more severely.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed

chasinspecks said:


> *So we should expect to see CHINESE RODSMITH soon???*


No, it will be call Dong's Rod.


----------



## specktacle

hch3 said:


> allstar, laguanna, and now american rodssmiths made in china for more profits.
> they sell em to u 4 150-200 bucks cost them 30. thats why they dont care if u break and bring back to store for replacements they still have plenty of profit in it
> 
> quality yes goes down for consumer but manufactures pockets are fatter
> 
> sad to see how the country is headed today
> 
> just my 1 cent


The recoils alone cost over $30. Plus other components, plus labor.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts

ComalClassic said:


> Obviously no one understands what is being said here. That is not an example of a "true texas american *made* rod." That may be a true Texan, American *assembled* rod. I dont know where loomis blanks are made, Im sure over seas. I dont know where you get titanium eyes, again Im sure made over seas. I know that Fuji equipment is not made here.
> 
> Fact of the matter is they make everything so cheap over seas that with shipping and our nominal tax on imported goods, we still cant compete. We tax our own businesses to death, literally.
> 
> No one here wants to get paid less, yet we all expect to purchase things with the slimmest profit margin possible. Therefore, businesses/manufactures are going to decrease expenses so you can get your rod for $49.99-$199.99 at Academy.
> 
> If we tax all those imports to make the price even with the products made in America all the Unions are going to demand higher pay due to the increase in the cost of living. In turn, their employers are going to have to raise their prices to still make profit while having to pay their employees more. Now American made products are higher again.
> 
> Like whiping your behind with a bicycle tire... just no end to it.


You're a smart man, very good points. All of us and I mean all of us are to blame, not the manufactor. We all want things for cheap but in the same sentence we also say that we want exceptional qualitythen you add in the fact that when you do produce a good product people don't want to pay for it So companies find a way to stay in business, we bash them for feeding their famfamilies, I bet if any of you were the owners of that company and the decision was to stay open but buy from china or stay american and close your doors, we would all side with going with china.

If we didn't have lazy people collecting welfare, record healthcare cost, unions that are now obsolete but still continue to charge outragous fees and dues, and anything else we just might be able to keep things here.

Many of you are going to say you don't but how many of you shop at Walmart? It just proves that we want cheap!!!! I'm guilty just like all of us.

I wish some of you guys thought more about what you say instead of just o osting **** without thought. I guess that's why facebook, instagram, tweeter and any of those other site are so big.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

> *The Stupidity of "Buy American"*
> 
> John Stossel|Nov. 3, 2011 7:00 am
> 
> One sign of economic ignorance is the faith that "Buy American" is the path to prosperity. My former employer, ABC News, did a week's worth of stories claiming that "buying American" would put Americans back to work.
> I'm glad I don't work there anymore.
> 
> "Buy American" is a dumb idea. It would not only not create prosperity, it would cost jobs and make us all poorer. David R. Henderson, an economist at the Hoover Institution, explained why.
> 
> "Almost all economists say it's nonsense," he said. "And the reason is: We should buy things where they're cheapest. That frees up more of our resources to buy other things, and other Americans get jobs producing those things."
> 
> This is what people always forget. Anytime we can use fewer resources and less labor to produce one thing, that leaves more for other things we can't afford. If we save money buying abroad, we can make and buy other products.


Full article: http://reason.com/archives/2011/11/03/the-stupidity-of-buy-american/print


----------



## Category6

Non sequitur here, sort of. Warren Buffett made $427 per second (every second, asleep or awake or taking a dump or whatever) so far this year, and Bill Gates made $337 per second. It's always all about the benjamins, and I'm fairly certain a large percentage of that $$ came from the Far East in some fashion. The way our import / export tax, corporate tax, labor union and minimum wage machine is set-up, it's nearly guaranteed most products will be produced or assembled overseas. What is it they say? "Don't hate the player, hate the game" We're all in the same hand-basket, I'll see y'all there!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

What it all boils down to is if you don't want to pay what people are asking for a product, don't buy it. If you think you can do better work, buy the blanks, guides, etc and build your own, lots of people do.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JakeNeil

This so far is 9 pages of the same thing repeated over and over and over and over.


----------



## Nicademas

*Uhh, no.*



Finn Maccumhail said:


> Actually, the corporate executive serves the interests of his shareholders first & foremost.


Right, and your locally elected official really cares about YOU.

It's true that the burden of increasing shareholder value is the principle goal of the corporate executive, but corporate executives, like politicians, rarely act with anything but their personal interests in mind - First & Foremost!

Take your brush and paint it anyway you like, but this is reality.

We should be encouraged, however, with the increasing resolve in corporate governance to separate the roles of chief executive and chairman of the board of directors.


----------



## Gadget1969

I was a vendor for them, and they kept telling me they were going to settle up but stalled me. Now, I know it was because they were selling and trying to get out from under their debt to me. They never paid, and they had promised me a custom rod with my logo on it, so I'm out that too. Very disappointed in this organization and the folks I thought were our friends.


----------

